# Rental Flows~question about rental binding plates



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I posted this to the instructer forums instead of the gear due to this may be a question more aimed at instructers.

I just bought a set of Flow Rental Amps off ebay for $40. Brand new, still in the box and bought so I could try the flows before really investing the dollars. Further note...I've only ridden a snowboard 3 times so far ever.

The rental plates I recieved with the bindings have three adjustments to move the bindings front to back for toe heel overhang...as normal.

My question though is the degree increments are 90 degrees off center on the binding plates. Instead of 0 pointing toe edge to heel edge...it points nose to tail....though on the bindings themselves they have a arrow in the center of the toe side marking zero..

This is easy enough to settle by placing a mark on the binding at dead zero on the nose side of the binding...Just thought this was odd. This normal on rental binding plates?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i may not be picturing it right, but dont you have to just spin the platee? i highly doubt its any diff..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

here's a picture to better show what I'm talking about. I talked to the guy who sold them to me who said the rental binding plates were meant to be adjusted nose to tail instead of toe edge to heel edge. Makes sense with where the markings are on the plates...but from a point of trying to adjust toe, heel overlap it just leaves me with moving the high backs...the highbacks on these amps have an adjustment where you can move it towards the toe or heel.


----------

